# 600 Gallon some issues



## schale (May 22, 2019)

This is my first post under this user name (couldn't get my password for my old username as I no longer have access to the email) Old user name sc204

I have a large tank, 48" deep, 94" long, 36" wide, with lots of angels and a vaiety of other fish including about a dozen bristlenose plecos and a few Siamese algae eaters. The tank has gone through several iterations of plantings and fertilizing with and without CO2, and with different light sources. Different fertilizing methods have also been tried.

The current planting which has done the best has been with slow growing plants, many attached to wooden branches, Anubias, Java ferns etc. Some Crypts and a Madagascar lace that has survived somewhat. I have given up on CO2 for now, lighting is 3 100 watt LED flood lights K in the 6000's. I have gone through Marineland LEDs, 1200 watts of metal halides (heated the floor above) and these seem to work as well as any have.










First picture is 2 years ago right after adding a bunch of anubias and java ferns on pieces of manzanita wood. You can also see the algae I was dealing with at the time. 
Close up of the left side









For 2 years I only added occasional fertilizers Flourish (not excel as I had issues with it killing my Vals and bettas in another 125

The plants grew well enough to make the tank acceptable. Below are some recent pictures.


----------



## schale (May 22, 2019)

I have a second post but it needed moderator review. Not sure why?


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

You want to know what more to add? I think something with color. Ludwigia would look great . Rotala another of small foliage that takes to being pruned.
That aquarium is so big..you might try Spatterdock..not seen much because it is such a big plant. Internet has them. You might try Azure Hyacinth.. related to common water Hyacinth only it grows in the substrate and has striking blue stems. Again,on the internet.
The bigger Sword plants. Han Aquatics has some nice hard to find swords.

In those huge tanks? Mosses get lost. Better to grow more Java fern narrow leaf and it starts to give you the moss look on big driftwoods.


----------



## schale (May 22, 2019)

Let me try to complete my post and question again.

A few more pictures

























So the plants have grown well enough the tank looks OK but I have Green spot algae which is a pain to clean and many of the older leaves are not very green especially on the Anubias. I know that my water has no iron in it and measuring parameters showed Iron 0, PO4 .1 ppm, NO3 10 ppm, KH 2-3, and pH of 7.4

So I decided to add iron and other macros and mixed my own based on one of the online calculators. Adding 3x per week. After 10 days my nitrates are still about 10, Phosphate 2.5 or so, Iron present but I don't think the Seachem test is accurately ,measuring it but I add enough of the 10% iron chelate for .2ppm 3X week.

I didn't expect much of a change yet but the Crypts are not happy and most melted.









Any thoughts or suggestions 
Thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd move the Anubias down away from the lights and add more phosphate. Green Spot Algae is due to too much light and little phosphate.


----------



## schale (May 22, 2019)

I have Anubias on the bottom as well not really any different. Sort of want them where they are as they are attached to branch wood
I have read about GSA and Phosphates which is one of the reasons to go back to the ferts. I am getting about 2.5 ppm (Lamotte test kit) before dosing. I was at .1. Do I want the phosphate higher or keep it where it is and give it more time. Only 10 days so far since I started.
Thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Phosphate will be appreciated by the plants. Of course the algae won't go away on its own but new leaves won't be affected. You can try to dip the anubias in hydrogen peroxide for 10-20 seconds to hurt the algae. Don't do any longer or the leaves will melt.


----------



## Stan510 (Dec 23, 2018)

Whatever you dip in Peroxide? It's important that you then wash off the plant in clean water. in the sink.Do not put it straight back into the tank as that is all it takes to kill Val's,melt Crypts and kill mosses.
On the net there is a article by a UC Davis scientist who is into plant aquariums and as I recall,he says with Co2 you can't go wrong. Look up iron and aquariums and its there.
I've been told that iron should be dosed..but,all I really saw that changed was hair algae got thicker. Unless your plants were showing an obvious deficiency, you might as well have enjoyed the great Crypt growth and natural slow growth of Anubias.
Unlike with fish,BIG home aquariums are actually harder on plants to manage. You really have to give up on hard to please plants and embrace the hardy plants. Or,run vast amounts of Co2.


----------



## schale (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info.
I believe they were showing deficiencies. Leaves were yellowing. Only new growth was really green. And I was hoping that the phosphate would help with the GSA. A pain to remove even on the glass (acrylic). And yes it is a big tank and most of the plants are attached to branch wood, so nothing is coming out to be dipped and put back in


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can concentrate your dosing of peroxide or Excel by using a syringe to squirt the entire tank dosage of that substance directly on the algae infested areas you are concerned about. That gives the algae a heavy dosage, but for only a few seconds. I find it works well for me.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Turn off the filter when you squirt peroxide onto the leaves.

Or an option is to trim off the most affected leaves and yellowing leaves. Pruning is important in any gardening.


----------

